# Toro Commercial 21"



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the new Toro Commercial 21" mowers. Yes they are heavy but built well from what I can tell. I have a Toro Recycler and use it to cut my back. I looked at the Super Recycler but doesn't go down to 1".

Any thoughts on the Toro Commercial are appreciated...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks like I have a decent deal worked out for the Toro Commercial 21". Still concerned with the weight of the unit but won't know if its an issue until I use it on my lawn! The place Im buying it has a 7 day return policy so that's good news. The other choices are the Toro Super Recycler or the Honda HRX...

@kaptain_zero 
@TN Hawkeye 
@dfw_pilot 
@FlowRider

Thoughts????


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I think one of the reasons for the Commercial version is the larger gas tank (for extended mowing during the day) and heavier built for tougher use. Will you recoup those things as a homeowner? I doubt it. I wouldn't buy a commercial unit unless it was priced in a way that fit my budget for what I was looking for. My 0.02¢.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I think one of the reasons for the Commercial version is the larger gas tank (for extended mowing during the day) and heavier built for tougher use. Will you recoup those things as a homeowner? I doubt it. I wouldn't buy a commercial unit unless it was priced in a way that fit my budget for what I was looking for. My 0.02¢.


Your .02 is much appreciated as I will need every penny I can get


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I have an old 2 cylce commercial toro and a couple of the previous commercial 21. I prefer the 2 cycle because it is a lot lighter but the are both great machines. I have heard the newer ones don't bag as well but I have not used one so I can't say for sure. I like to tinker and fix machines that have a problem or rehab them to look better so I don't think I would ever buy new if I needed another machine, so I can't say whether or not they are worth new pricing. They are built like tanks and I think you will like them. I know I wouldn't use a 21" mower on that size of a back yard. I have a 48" grandstand or a 37" walkbehind I would use. They both cut very nice and you don't have all the tire tracks "ruts"..
Just my 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> I have an old 2 cylce commercial toro and a couple of the previous commercial 21. I prefer the 2 cycle because it is a lot lighter but the are both great machines. I have heard the newer ones don't bag as well but I have not used one so I can't say for sure. I like to tinker and fix machines that have a problem or rehab them to look better so I don't think I would ever buy new if I needed another machine, so I can't say whether or not they are worth new pricing. They are built like tanks and I think you will like them. I know I wouldn't use a 21" mower on that size of a back yard. I have a 48" grandstand or a 37" walkbehind I would use. They both cut very nice and you don't have all the tire tracks "ruts"..
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looks like I have a decent deal worked out for the Toro Commercial 21". Still concerned with the weight of the unit but won't know if its an issue until I use it on my lawn! The place Im buying it has a 7 day return policy so that's good news. The other choices are the Toro Super Recycler or the Honda HRX...
> 
> @kaptain_zero
> @TN Hawkeye
> ...


Personally I couldn't imagine doing 22,000 sq ft with a 21". The larger gas tank may be a benefit with that much property. I don't know if the super recycler has the same gas tank as the Timemaster but you would have to refill at least 3x if it does. I get my ~10,000 sq ft done just as it's getting very low and that's at the 30" cut. I don't see your property beating up a mower enough to justify a commercial. Are you set on the 21" cut? I know there are other 30" mowers other than the Timemaster. Not sure if they are residential or not.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm getting a new mower for next season and I was thinking about this one. I agree with @TN Hawkeye 22k is alot to walk behind especially when you have to do it twice a week. I only use my walk behind for the trim pass around the property.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I have a decent deal worked out for the Toro Commercial 21". Still concerned with the weight of the unit but won't know if its an issue until I use it on my lawn! The place Im buying it has a 7 day return policy so that's good news. The other choices are the Toro Super Recycler or the Honda HRX...
> ...


All good points...my current recycler takes 2 fills to do the yard so larger tank will be very good. I don't care for the cut of the normal recycler and I sharpen the blade once a month, actually I have two so every other month. The recycler leaves grass lines like crazy so I'm hoping the more powerful commercial will solve that issue. Plus the larger bag on the commercial will come in handy in the fall and spring for bagging clippings.

I will be able to get in two cuts before returning if I need to and I can scale back to the super recycler! I will decide by Friday morning...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm getting a new mower for next season and I was thinking about this one. I agree with @TN Hawkeye 22k is alot to walk behind especially when you have to do it twice a week. I only use my walk behind for the trim pass around the property.


It takes me 2.5 hours to push the back 22k lawn with my current recycler which I have been using the past two months on the back. The recycler wheels already need replacing...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ctrav

Sorry I am just now seeing this. I had to mow my yard last evening and it kicked my tail because it was so blazing hot.

The Toro commercial mowers come with either Kawasaki or Honda engines, so either choice will be a good one there. It is kind of like choosing between an ice cream cone or a milkshake - either way you go, you'll be happy with your choice!

The commercial mower with 22K to mow makes perfect sense to me. It is like having two large yards to mow at one time.

The commercial mowers are built much stronger - frames, bearings, bushings, gears, transmissions, splines, etc. They are meant to withstand abuse from hard usage. If you are planning to use this for a few years, definitely worth the investment.

The best lawn mowing company in my area uses Toros and they seem to really like them. I have never seen them break.

Personally, with a yard that big, I would go with a rider, but my doctors warned me to take it easy on my knees - you know what they say - it ain't the age, it's the mileage....! I cut in and trim with my Honda, but mow with my John Deere....

That said, with a yard that big, commercial would be my only choice; that is a lot to mow and you'll need a tough mower.

That is too much of a task for a homeowner grade mower - which is why you are seeing wheel/bushing failures already.

I would say go for it. I believe you will need a mower up to the task, and a commercial mower will handle it for years....


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @ctrav
> 
> Sorry I am just now seeing this. I had to mow my yard last evening and it kicked my tail because it was so blazing hot.
> 
> ...


What a refreshing post! So positive and you have swayed my decision...I'm calling in the morning to have it delivered and make my first run on Friday morning! Thanks bro...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You're welcome - hope it works out for you!


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I have one and it is the best. Get the BBC option, as it makes like much easier. My model is about 6 years old. I only use it sparingly these days, but it still works like a charm.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

William said:


> I have one and it is the best. Get the BBC option, as it makes like much easier. My model is about 6 years old. I only use it sparingly these days, but it still works like a charm.


Thanks as I thought about it...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ctrav said:


> What a refreshing post! So positive and you have swayed my decision...I'm calling in the morning to have it delivered and make my first run on Friday morning! Thanks bro...


Awesome! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > What a refreshing post! So positive and you have swayed my decision...I'm calling in the morning to have it delivered and make my first run on Friday morning! Thanks bro...
> ...


I will share for sure


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I called the mower shop first thing this morning. Well look what just shoed up :thumbup:





I must say she looks awfully sweet


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

SWB said:


> Congrats!


Thanks...tomorrow will be the first cut so hope all goes well :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I like that brush guard in the front.

I would mount off road lights on that boogie and mow at night!

I read these have sheaths protecting the control cables, too.

I like that idea.

Nice mower, @ctrav! Kawasaki motor?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I like that brush guard in the front.
> 
> I would mount off road lights on that boogie and mow at night!
> 
> ...


Yes on the Kawasaki motor. Lights would be bad a** but the jerk next door neighbor would have a fit and complain to the HOA! It does have the protecting sheaths for all the cables and I agree that's good. Keeps everything nice and tight... Tomorrow is cut day for the back and Im like a kid on Xmas eve


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

ctrav said:


> I called the mower shop first thing this morning. Well look what just shoed up :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went with a Kawi as well. Like hondas, but like oilfilters more. Just my $0.02


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > I like that brush guard in the front.
> ...


Don't forget that fall is coming and you'll still be mowing as it gets dark earlier. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Maiden voyage of the Toro Commercial 21" (TC21) completed. First off what a workout...

*Good:*
Strong mower for sure
Changing cutting height is easy
Best cut quality the backyard has seen! Will look even better next year at 1" to 1" 1/2" with this mower
Putting the engine in 3rd gear and this thing zoom's 
Mowed the entire back on a single tank of gas
The TC 21" showed many of the flaws of the Recycler
Very few grass lines left behind
Mulch is the best I have had on a push mower...EVEER!
Easy start
Cuts the lawn faster with 3 speeds to choose
Its a heavy machine which holds it level on uneven terrain 
Mower did not stutter on the thickest parts of the lawn

*Not so Good:*
Its a heavy mower
Maneuvering in tight spots is tricky
I would have preferred a round Blade Control Bar (BCB)
Blade Control Bar has to be held at all times or engine will stop (fixed it with small bungie cord for now)
Mower will lurch forward if BCB is engaged too quickly


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

You should also expect, when new and in gear the mower will go by itself. As for heavy, yes, but you'll Lear to feather the traction bar to help you turn.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

William said:


> You should also expect, when new and in gear the mower will go by itself. As for heavy, yes, but you'll Lear to feather the traction bar to help you turn.


Yep just need a few hours of practice and all will be well. I also attached a zip tie so it doesn't shut off as the small bungee kept falling off. 😎


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

On my toros I have double sided hook and loop fastener strip wrapped around the safety. When I want the mower to shit off I just move it to the side and it slides off the back of the handle. You just want it tight enough that it doesn't shut off but loose enough that the mower doesn't move.

Scott


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Scott


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> Scott


 Velcro always works...had to use what I had on hand...👍🏾


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this is what I'm switching to next year so I will follow this thread.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm pretty sure this is what I'm switching to next year so I will follow this thread.


It's an awesome machine...I cut 30k of lawn and still have gas in the tank 😎


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I changed out the original blade that came on the mower for a high lift mulching blade. Then after talking with several of the landscaping guys who cut in my area I set the mower HOC at 2" on the front and 3" on the back. What a nice cut this was. No clogging as before with the original blade and no visible clippings 😳.

The manual says to set all wheels at the same height but every single guy I spoke with said they raise the back. Couldn't really get a good explanation why but it certainly seems to work...


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Very Nice


----------

